# 1/10 2wd truck foam donuts



## thaiwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey guys,

This indoor racing season when we race offroad on carpet I plan on using foam tires. TRC makes some good ones and Jaco Breaks to much for me to take my chances. I have seen some people take a stock 1/10 truck tire and cut the two inner ribs out and slide on a foam donut. Those people proved to be very successful. I would like to try this but I do not no where to get the right donuts that would fit perfectly without having to be modified.

Any help?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Ok I guess my question would be, were the foams you saw VERY low profile or larger like the TRCs/Jacos? Most of the people that race at our oval track use pancar rear donuts and stretch them over the truck wheels. Makes for a very low profile racing tire. You can see how to do it by visiting the "How to" section on our track website (see signature below).


----------



## thaiwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks a bunch. :thumbsup:


----------



## thaiwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

OvalmanPA said:


> Ok I guess my question would be, were the foams you saw VERY low profile or larger like the TRCs/Jacos? Most of the people that race at our oval track use pancar rear donuts and stretch them over the truck wheels. Makes for a very low profile racing tire. You can see how to do it by visiting the "How to" section on our track website (see signature below).


Any specific pan car donuts or could you get me the part number for the ones you use.


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

try www.rc4less.com


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

Look at the 1/8 touring foams like for the HPI Super Nitro line. I think that they will work. You can get some very soft but long run time with the compounds they offer. Down side is you will have to try several different compounds to see what works.

Daniel :wave:


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Most everyone has prefered a softer compound tire at our track, like a green or pink. The greens we use are Jacos, part # JAC2205. In the past the TRC donuts were to wide so you had to cut them but they may have changed that now. Can't help you out with BSRs as I have never tried any of them.


----------



## thaiwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

OvalmanPA said:


> Most everyone has prefered a softer compound tire at our track, like a green or pink. The greens we use are Jacos, part # JAC2205. In the past the TRC donuts were to wide so you had to cut them but they may have changed that now. Can't help you out with BSRs as I have never tried any of them.


Are the Jaco's (JAC2205) the oval car tires you were talking about to put on the truck rims.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

We run TM tires at our track on truck and Love them 
We have had a couple ppl come up and run Jaco's and TRC's but the TM's are just plain better 
LMK if I can help you more on the matter


----------



## thaiwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

The TM's where the first one's I had used. They are a good foam but the rims cannot handle our track.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

thaiwolf said:


> Are the Jaco's (JAC2205) the oval car tires you were talking about to put on the truck rims.


That is correct. You WILL need a good strong pair of hands to get them on and watch the edges for splitting which can sometimes be a problem. We've actually started having guys take off all the ribs and using foam tire glue to put the foam on so it doesn't come off. You do get some more wear out of the foam this way because you don't have the outside rib there.

I don't like the TM idea either. I had considered getting some of there foams mounted on rims but there were two problems. The truck wheels don't fit into our rules (to narrow) and one of the guys here got a set for a buggy and they lasted 2 weeks before the center ripped out of the rim.  Maybe their pancar tires are ok but I'm not impressed with the buggy tires. Maybe you could just try some of their donuts for rear pancars however? I have heard good things about the foam itself.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Sounds, smart


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I agree with you guys, the tm's suck on trucks. :jest:


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

last year when we raced 2wd truck indoor on carpet offroad, with little wooden speed humps for jumps. Most of used the trc's that already came mouted nad trued in a blue or green compound. Everyone that had them had no problems with them whats so ever. Everyone that did not have them were always complaining about there tires. The only that would have been better is if we could find the foam donuts to replace the worn used foams from last season.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

When it comes to mounted foam tires I like jaco the best. The only thing about them is that they do not have very strong rims.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Have any of you guys contacted tony at TM about the rims busting up He might do something about it I have used his tires for years in truck and If some of you GR guys know me I am hard on my trucks I have went trough 3 sets of tires in 3 years but that is because I am running the crap out of them hard and the rubber is running out rims are still good 
LMK


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

As for mounting pan car donuts on truck wheels.

the easist way we have found is:

Take a bowl of very, very hot soapy water, soak the donuts and wheels for at least 5 minutes. Stirring and turning as you go. Then carefully strech the donut over the wheel. We leasve the ribs on. After getting the foam into the proper position, we roll them on a towel to get the excess water out. Then alow to dry for 24+ hours, then use a glue of your choice to secure the tire to the wheel.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

If you cut out your inner ribs and you have a real tight foam do you need to glue it or will it really stay.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

In the past it seems that there wasn't a need to glue but the last couple years I don't know what has changed but after awhile the foam starts to "squirm" around on the wheel so it's best to glue at least the inner and outter edges. I use rubber contact cement bought from the local hardware. Shoe goo seems to work also.


----------

